# Tool for seting up blade



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I have seen that there is some tools special for setting up blade can that tool be made by hand easy. In shorcut we can setup blade with plieers even i saw one man set up crosscut buck saw blade with axe.It is easyer becasue when you bend one teeth to one direction another teeth go other direction. Do bended teeth left rough spot on wood? Will that tear up wood after some time?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I assume you are talking about a saw set used for setting the teeth on a saw. If you are talking about a saw with large teeth like a buck saw you probably could set it with a pair of pliers. 

However, if you are talking about a woodworking saw with fine teeth, you really need a saw set to get them all the same. I'm sure that in the past there were saw makers who could set the teeth with a very small punch and a mallet, but that is a skill that would take a long time to learn.

Repeatability from tooth to tooth is very important if you want the saw to cut straight. 

Saw sets are relatively inexpensive, http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32956&cat=1,43072,43086
but I don't know what retailers are available to you. I would think you would be able to find a European supplier.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Azur the tool you are talking about is called a saw set,yes depending on the size of the saw you could set the teeth with a axe or a screw driver, but the saw set is a relatively cheap tool and a once in a life time buy.

Will the tooth tear the wood up, that depends on how sharp the tooth is. The reason that you put the set on the tooth is so the slot (kerf) that you cut in the wood is wider than the saw plate so the plate does not snag.Hope this is of some help. Billy

Sorry Tim your post was not there when I started the reply.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

i Tryed to set buck saw blade but it crack its like tempered or hardened steel. I don't find that kind of set tool for my saw like you said saw setup.








this blade just don't want to be bended.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Azur I would know your picture as a bow saw blade, the steel is tempered and the teeth are flame hardned and can not be set or sharpened.When the blade is blunt you just throw it away.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

What sort of saw is that blade for ?

Is it for the green wood or the dry wood


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> What sort of saw is that blade for ?
> 
> Is it for the green wood or the dry wood


I don't know that i think it's for bow saw iron frame and it work better on dryed wood. Iam not sure. This blade have raker.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

By the look of the blades on the Traditional WoodWorker page , your blade is for Green wood 

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Replacement-Green-Wood-24-Bow-Saw-Blade/productinfo/431-2324/


----------

